# Web Site Remote Administration



## zeronix (Mar 26, 2006)

What would be great is i use the web server of my tivo by using "tivo's IP" what would be great is it allows you to download your shows but what would be great is to control shows as in deleting and changing record options so when im on vacation i can just log in to my tivo and del shows that i don't care about so the good shows will be there.


----------



## TwiceOver (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd like to be able to at least access the ToDo list so if I am missing something I could schedule online recordings appropriately.


----------

